
I generated 1000 random faces for my game in Python - Kecelij
https://medium.com/@janjilecek/how-i-generated-1000-random-faces-for-my-game-in-python-83340079013f
======
kleer001
against the tidal wave of ML this is quirky and refreshing and neat, thanks

